# Wild Sierra Century/Alta Alpina Challenge



## Sagebum (Dec 9, 2001)

Registration for the June 12, 2010 Wild Sierra Century/Alta Alpina Challenge is open.

<center><img src=https://i302.photobucket.com/albums/nn85/Tenbrooks/BikeForums/HopeSteven40.jpg width=550></center>

The <a href="https://www.altaalpina.org/challenge/" target="_blank">Wild Sierra</a> is actually 4 events on one day in Alpine County California and Carson Valley Nevada.

The <a href="https://www.altaalpina.org/challenge/8pass/index.html" target="_blank">8 Pass Challenge</a> is a California <a href="https://www.caltriplecrown.com/" target="_blank">Triple Crown</a> ride and just may be the "Worlds Toughest Double Century" at 198 miles and 20,300 ft of climbing including the famous summits such as Kingsbury, Carson, Luther, Blue Lakes, Monitor and Ebbetts. The 8 Pass Jersey is designed by a southern Sierra graphic artist. <a href="https://www.sagebum.com/Jersey%20Pics/8%20Pass%20Finisher%20Jersey%202009.jpg" target="_blank">8 Pass Jersey</a>. 

The The <a href="https://altaalpina.org/challenge/3pass/index.html" target="_blank">Wild Sierra Century</a> includes 3 passes in the heart of the Tahoe Sierra.

The <a href="https://www.altaalpina.org/challenge/6pass/index.html" target="_blank">Build Your Own Challenge</a> allows you to be "As Wild as You Dare" by choosing to ride 1-6 passes, 30-160 miles. It is possible to do a 5 pass ride similar to the Death Ride without having to ride up Hwy 88 to Carson Pass! The <a href="https://www.sagebum.com/Jersey%20Pics/AltaAlpina_March29_FINAL.png" target="_blank">Event Jersey</a> is by local artist Sandy Baenan of Artwerks.

The <a href="https://www.altaalpina.org/challenge/kidcarson/index.html" target="_blank">Kid Carson Challenge</a> is 7 to 29 miles of "Fun in the Foothills" for families and kids.

There is something for just about every rider!

Any of the blue links above will get you to the official ride registration site.

If you are not familiar with this area, I regularly post pics on my blog of our local rides <a href="https://www.bikejournal.com/blog.asp?rname=Sagebum" target="_blank">Here</a>

I'll do my best to answer any questions!


----------



## Sagebum (Dec 9, 2001)

Great to see some awesome pics of the passes over here and it has been fun to talk to a bunch of folks who have come to do some altitude training.

A few mentioned a rumor that Ebbetts won't be open before the June 13th Alta Alpina Challenge/Wild Sierra Century........... Ridiculous!

Cal Trans stated goal is to always have it done by Memorial Day even on big snow years. This year was 97% of average.

<img src=https://i302.photobucket.com/albums/nn85/Tenbrooks/BJApr10/SilverPeak4131-1.jpg width=500>

The east and west crews take it personal and race each other to the top each year.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Ebbetts will be open. It's almost already there. I rode this ride the last couple of years. Going to pass on it this year to go hit Onion Valley and Horseshoe Meadows out of Lone Pine instead. Eight passes and 200 miles is pushing it for fun for me .


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

Ridgetop said:


> Eight passes and 200 miles is pushing it for fun for me .


wuss!


----------



## Sagebum (Dec 9, 2001)

I'm looking forward to a week south too on Horseshoe, Whitney, Big Pine and Onion. Also I'e wanted to do a 2 day ride on the Son of Death Ride course. One day from 395 over Serman Pass to to Kernville and the next day back. All of this in one day is not my kind of fun.










Otherwise, I'll be up on Ebbetts running the rest stop for anyone who comes over.

If I get really stupid, I May think I should try the Everest Challenge..........before I can't.


----------



## TahoeBC (Mar 11, 2008)

Rode both sides of Monitor today, amazing how much snow is still there for this time of year. Also tried to go up Ebbetts, only got 1 1/2 miles past the closure gate before I got stopped by snow.

I signed up for this ride back in January hoping it would motivate me into shape. Finding it hard to trade the skis in for two wheels though this year, so my training is off and I'm starting to doubt my ability to pull this one off.

Should be a spectacular ride this year with all the snow we got, The views are amazing right now


----------



## Sagebum (Dec 9, 2001)

TahoeBC said:


> Rode both sides of Monitor today, amazing how much snow is still there for this time of year. Also tried to go up Ebbetts, only got 1 1/2 miles past the closure gate before I got stopped by snow.
> 
> I signed up for this ride back in January hoping it would motivate me into shape. Finding it hard to trade the skis in for two wheels though this year, so my training is off and I'm starting to doubt my ability to pull this one off.
> 
> Should be a spectacular ride this year with all the snow we got, The views are amazing right now


Well then, they haven't plowed an inch in 3 weeks then. It will be open in time. 

No worries TBC just ride what you can!


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

Sagebum said:


> I'm looking forward to a week south too on Horseshoe, Whitney, Big Pine and Onion. Also I'e wanted to do a 2 day ride on the Son of Death Ride course. One day from 395 over Serman Pass to to Kernville and the next day back. All of this in one day is not my kind of fun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hey, I tried the EC a few years back when I was new in my 60s..I "couldn't"....but I will go back this fall and try again...maybe without the snow and ice we encountered the year I tried...I've always loved the East slope of the Sierras..
Don Hanson


----------



## Sagebum (Dec 9, 2001)

You are the man Don

We will ride the 90 miles over to Kernville, get a motel, eat drink and be merry and then ride back the next day........before I can't. 

I have a local Tahoe buddy that did the whole thing at age 65 or so. I'm 61. I think I'll smell the roses instead of the embalming fluid on this one.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

I'm assuming that Serman Pass is gravel and not paved?


----------



## Sagebum (Dec 9, 2001)

Ridgetop said:


> I'm assuming that Serman Pass is gravel and not paved?



Its is all paved, some excellent, some rough. A big climb on each side with smaller ones in between. Quite remote. It's a two day job for me.

As for Ebbetts, we went up to take a llook. No plowing progress for 3 weeks + but it is melting fast despit a cold day today.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

*slight deviation from the orginal subject but Kennedy Mdws?*

. I've often passed the road, cuts to the NW, off 14(?)-395 marked "Kennedy Meadows" and it's always looked interesting. But somehow I always seem to keep on heading north or south..."to get to _________" I've promised myself I'd someday get my bike out and see just how this road goes.
Anyone ridden that road? The climb off the valley floor looks 'promising'.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Awesome to know. I think I'll tackle it this early fall before the snow flies if my timing is right. Since I've never done Onion Valley or Whitney Portal I'm going to hit those first in a few weeks or when the snow allows them to be open.


----------



## TahoeBC (Mar 11, 2008)

The Plows on Ebbetts are back in action, road the bike up today, still no new action at 6:00 am, as we climbed silver peak to ski the glider chute we could hear the plows down in the valley working away. By the time we got back they were done for the day and there was no need to walk over snow on the way back.

A few pics, Silver peak in the tall one in the back ground in two of the pics.


----------



## Sagebum (Dec 9, 2001)

Wow! Way cool TahoeBC....way cool!


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Very very cool!


----------



## Sagebum (Dec 9, 2001)

*Ebbetts Update*

Despite a solid snowstorm earlier this week, the snowplow boys have been hard at work and made good progress.

As of today. they have a narrow but ride-able single wide path up to a 100 yards below Kinney Reservoir at about 8300 ft. Just a mile+ and 400 ft+ to the top!










We had nearly a 100% snow year so there are some fun snow walls.











Turtle Rock, Indian Creek, Grovers and markleeville Campgrounds are open as well as the J. Marklee Toll Station and the Deli in Markleeville.......Good Eats both. 










Time for some altitude training!


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Almost there. I'll have to see if I can get up that way.


----------



## TahoeBC (Mar 11, 2008)

Great shots Sagebum, might have to check it out this weekend, that's a lot of snow up there!


----------



## Sagebum (Dec 9, 2001)

This is from a South Tahoe rider. She made it to the top on Thursday and talked to a CalTrans plowboy. He says the gates will open next Thursday. We get back from Colo Tuesday and I hope to get up and over Pacific Grade too. Now if it would just stop snowing. :twitchy: 

What remains for the Alta Alpina Challenge is the Blue Lakes Road.


----------



## Sagebum (Dec 9, 2001)

*Ebbetts Open!*

Ebbetts pass is clear  but now open to traffic  Hardly a car up there though. Now where are we going to put that rest stop? Anyone have a snowplow they can hook up to their bike? 










:thumb:


----------



## Sagebum (Dec 9, 2001)

*Great Wild Sierra Century Weather*

Saturday: Times of sun and clouds. Highs in the mid 70s and lows in the upper 40s. 

Couldn't hardly ask for better. We have a small front coming through tomorrow to help cool things off a bit and then perfect by Saturday. 

The only hitch is Blue Lakes road for those who will include it in their ride. It is only partially open so riders will go as far up Blue Lakes as possible and will make up the difference on Airport Road across fro Turtle rock Park.

For those who don't get to ride often with snow along side the road this is a great time to come up and ride.

Top of Ebbetts on Saturday










Hope to see the TNT folks up on Ebbetts too.


----------



## TahoeBC (Mar 11, 2008)

Is it really necessary to make up the difference on Airport road, really I don't mind if it's cut short a bit :wink5: 

Just threw on a new chain and rubber and going to do a quick shakeout ride tonight to make sure all is in order. Hope I actually make it to the top of Ebbetts to say howdy! after a 110 mile ride last Saturday, I could hardly imagine riding another 90 miles and 10K more vert. It's gonna be a huge mental game for me as I try to pull off my first double.


----------



## Sagebum (Dec 9, 2001)

Hey TBC

If you want that Finisher'sjersey, ya gotta do it all. Be sure and say hi on Ebbetts if you make it and I hope you do. I may not recognize you after 4 and 9/10ths passes. We will actually be a 1/4 below Ebbetts at the Pac Crest Trailhead where they cleared a bit. 










Oh yeah...and we will have the best cookies of any rest stop!


----------



## Sagebum (Dec 9, 2001)

Weather and Road Report

A bit windy yesterday as the front went through, breezy today and 60's, better Friday and perfect mid 70's, afternoon wind and no ppt for Saturday. So nice.

One last recon up Blue Lakes Road today. Alpine County has no money to plow so they are letting it melt. My buddy Kent from SoNV at about the 7800 ft level.....about half way to the turn around. 










Blue Lakes only affects the 8 Pass Riders and those who choose it as one of the passes. We will make up the difference on Airport Rd across from Turtle Rock Park.










Not a lot of snow here but 2-4 feet up around the next corner behind us. 

Lot's of late registrations....it's gonna be fun.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

I didn't register this year since I wasn't sure I'd be around. Looks like I will be and will be riding over Kingsbury tomorrow morning on my own. (Watch for an RBR Lounge Kit). Then will be going over Luther and up Kingsbury. I'll be sure to wave at any Alta riders. Glad to know about Blue Lakes as that was on our list of to dos for tomorrow.


----------



## Sagebum (Dec 9, 2001)

Have fun and be safe. RT. It is a small and growing ride so you won't be inundated. We will be up on the Ebbetts rest stop anyway.


----------



## TahoeBC (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks Sagebum and the rest of the Alta Alpina crew for putting on a great Event!

Definitely the hardest thing I ever did, had to really dig deep to pull this one off. Amazingly me and my buddy where able to stay together for the whole ride and finished the last descent in daylight.

Really enjoined the smaller venue, I prefer dealing with very light traffic than a closed road with thousands of riders. And I think it was the first time I had a tailwind up from Woodfords to the top of Carson :thumbsup:


----------



## Sagebum (Dec 9, 2001)

*Whoa!*

Way to go TBC....fantastic. I"ll pass your kind thoughts onto the ride director. Wish we could have talked more but there is no hanging around when going for all 8.....and you looked pretty fresh on top of Ebbetts! My experience with VDO computers is that they are darn accurate. I never thought it was just 20,000 based on all my riding here.

Great accomplishment!

See you out there.

Twain


----------



## sellsworth (Apr 6, 2006)

As members of the Alta Alpina Cycling Club my son and I absolutely love being involved with this event. We did the juniors ride in the morning and then drove SAG on Carson, Ebbetts, and Monitor. It is really inspirational to see cyclists like TahoeBC going for the 8 pass challenge, which makes the Death Ride seems like stroll in the park. I too like the smaller venue nature of the Alta Alta Alpina Challenge as compared to the Death Ride. I hope that the Challenge grows some, but not too much!


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

We just did a few of the passes on our own and not officially for the ride. Got to see a lot of the riders out there. Very impressive on finishing the 8 passes. No way could I have done that! It was darn cold in the morning but sure got nice in the afternoon. It's not very common to have north and east winds blowing like they were yesterday. Gave some tail winds in places I'm not used to having them.


----------



## sellsworth (Apr 6, 2006)

Ridgetop said:


> We just did a few of the passes on our own and not officially for the ride. Got to see a lot of the riders out there. Very impressive on finishing the 8 passes. No way could I have done that! It was darn cold in the morning but sure got nice in the afternoon. It's not very common to have north and east winds blowing like they were yesterday. Gave some tail winds in places I'm not used to having them.


I had never ridden up Woodfords Canyon with such a tailwind. It was nice!


----------



## Elhombre (Jun 14, 2010)

This was something else! Not sure if I dreamt it or had a nightmare about it but it was awesome. Here is my writeup, and below some pics. TahoeBC: 21k feet of clean elevation gain, confirmed by my Edge 705... 

<p align="center"><img border="2" src=" https://californication.mtbguru.com/pics/AltaAlpina/CIMG1339.JPG"></img>
Ghostrider
</p>

<p align="center"><img border="2" src=" https://californication.mtbguru.com/pics/AltaAlpina/CIMG1351.JPG"></img>
Posers on Airport road
</p>

<p align="center"><img border="2" src=" https://californication.mtbguru.com/pics/AltaAlpina/CIMG1371.JPG"></img>
Almost there
</p>
<p align="center">




</p>


----------



## Sagebum (Dec 9, 2001)

Nice write-up Elhombre and a great ride day for you too. I remember when both of you guys came through at Ebbetts.....steamin'. Mayb I'll try again next year...before I can't. Thanks for coming and for the pics. 

Her is a link to another set of pics from a rider.

http://picasaweb.google.com/bctlc8899/AltaAlpina8PassChallenge2010?feat=email#


----------



## TahoeBC (Mar 11, 2008)

Sagebum said:


> Her is a link to another set of pics from a rider.


I remember this guy rolling up to us at the top of Monitor, offered to take his pic but the camera was attached to his helmet strap.

Here is the pic he snapped of our motley crew before dropping the last decent of the day.









Hey El Hombre, I amazed at how close my computer and your GPS are in total vert, you guys have finally got the total vert wired! I'm finally a believer :thumbsup:


----------

